# 300 Arctic Cat 4x4 Quad for sale



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Thinning out the herd.

I have to check but this is a 2000 or 2001 Cat. 300cc 4x4. 

1500 miles
Independent suspension all the way around. 
Semi-auto trans....you have to shift but there is no clutch. 
Front mounted Winch
Front and rear racks
All lights work
Runs perfect, everything works, 2x4, 4x4, low range, reverse....etc.
Good tires
All plastic good, no busted stuff.
Small rip in seat that has been repaired.

It is a full size quad. Not a kid quad but it's small enough to muscle around on the trail or flip it back on it's wheels if it goes over. I am 6'4" and it fits me comfortably.

It's a 4 stroke.

Shifter is a heal/toe shifter on the left side.

Right side is the brake for the rear tires.

Handlebar has the brakes for the front and it has a locking device that functions as a park brake.

This is a shaft drive unit. No chains to worry about.

$1400

Willing to travel about a hour to help with transpo.


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Located in Sault Sainte Marie.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Thats a good price, too bad you arent closer ----that would be a good rig for ice fishing


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Man I wish you were a little bit closer, already have the exact machine and would love a second one. Someone will be extremely happy with this one.


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

mike the pike said:


> Thats a good price, too bad you arent closer ----that would be a good rig for ice fishing


That's one reason that makes me half want to keep it but I really need to weed some stuff out. Might pick up a sled though.


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Sold


----------

